# Studio Fix Fluid - How do you apply it?



## curlyqmishee (Apr 18, 2006)

I have tried the 190 but it leaves streak  marks on my face.  Should I use my fingers instead?  I want the air brushed look, not streaks!  I have heard that some use the 182 to apply liquid foundation.


----------



## koolmnbv (Apr 18, 2006)

I dont know about the SFF but with my hyper real and w. my mac face and body I use my 187 and I love it for this. It lays it down sheerly and looks very natural no streaks at all


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 18, 2006)

here is what i do:

step #1- _spritz_ my 187 twice with Fix +
step #2-get the SFF on the top of my 187 (_maybe try getting a nickel size amount on a plate or other flat surface and just tapping the top of your 187 on it._)
step #3-buff it into your skin doing small circles all over
step #4-spritz fix + 1-2 times on your face (_arms length distance_)

this gives me flawless "airbrushed" looking application!
i promise you this will work for you,or pretty much anyone HTH!


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JLEEMARKOWITZ* 
_here is what i do:

step #1- spritz my 187 twice with Fix +
step #2-get the SFF on the top of my 187 (maybe try getting a nickel size amount on a plate or other flat surface and just tapping the top of your 187 on it.)
step #3-buff it into your skin doing small circles all over
step #4-spritz fix + 1-2 times on your face (arms length distance)

this gives me flawless "airbrushed" looking application!
i promise you this will work for you,or pretty much anyone HTH!  _

 
I will try that.  Thanks so much!!!


----------



## JLEEMARKOWITZ (Apr 18, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *curlyqmishee* 
_I will try that.  Thanks so much!!!_

 
anytime i hope it helps


----------



## bellaetoile (Apr 18, 2006)

imo, studiofixfluid does NOT work with the 190, or over prep and prime face.

prep your skin with a light moisturizer (studio moisture fix or strobe cream), and wait for it to soak in for about 10 mins. pour a tiny amount of studio fix fluid onto a palette of some sort, as a little goes a long way with this foundation. use the 187 brush, and dip is slightly into the foundation. i've used the 190, and various other brushes, NONE OF THEM COMPARE TO THE  187. using your 187, buff the foundation into your skin concentrating on one small area at a time, making sure that small area gets completely blended before you move on. once you've gotten all the "areas" of your face blened, go over your entire face lightly once or twice, to blend together the seperate sections. i've just found that doing it this way, focusing on one area of a time, gets the foundation blended better, as a whole. coverage is buildable, so if you notice that a certain section needs more coverage, go back and repeat the process. once you have your foundation done, grab a powder brush (i use the MAC #150), and spritz it lightly with fix+. tap a little loose blot powder onto a tissue or palette, and sweep the fix+ dampened brush into it. tap once, to shake off excess powder. buff loose blot powder onto skin, giving the studio fix fluid the perfect finish. blend powder all over face, then spray face lightly with 2 sprays of fix+. your skin should look flawless and it should stay on for pretty much the whole day. hope this helps.


----------



## curlyqmishee (Apr 18, 2006)

Wow, Thanks Bellaetoile!  I need to get some of that fix+ stuff!


----------



## lindsay (Apr 19, 2006)

so sounds like i'm the only one who uses the 190...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here's what i do:

apply prep + prime skin on my entire face (just one tiny squirt & i apply it with my fingers)

dip my 190 in a TINY bit of SFF (a little goes a loooooong way! i'm still using a sample i got since it first came out!) and dot all over my face.

then i use the 190 to brush and blend (like a paintbrush!).

use the 182 to apply bronzer/powder to set and the 187 for blush/MSF. then spray fix + on two times and you're set. 

not very descriptive, but i promise it is possible with the 190!


----------



## betty (Apr 20, 2006)

The reason your #190 is streaking your Fix Fluid is not because of the foundation but because you need to wash your brush, at least every other day or it will just get too gunky to apply. Plus the brush holds all the oil from your face so after a couple of uses it is taking off product instead of putting it on.


----------



## luminious (Apr 20, 2006)

sometimes with the 190 just to get it on my face, but i always buff it in with a kabuki brush


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Apr 20, 2006)

fingers or use a sponge


----------



## holliedavis (May 22, 2006)

I first apply an oil-free moisturizer to my skin and give a few minutes to absorb.  I have SUPER oily skin with uneven texture, so I apply Estee Lauder Idealists serum lightly to the entire face (not the eye area).  This helped to mimimize pore appearance, and also gives a nice smooth canvas to work on.  On the back of my hand I thin a nickel sized dollop of SFF with a bit of purified water, using a wedge sponge.  I then spray Fix+ to one side of my face and lightly pat and blend the SFF with the sponge.  I repet until my face is covered.  I tehn give it a few moments to dry and use my Icon Buffer Brush to buff a VERY small amount of Studio fix powder into my face.  Wah-LA!  Flawless, but not cakey, finish!  If my face look too "powdery" I just spray one fine mist of Fix + over my entire face.


----------



## Femme Noir (May 22, 2006)

i've never heard anyone have an issue with their 190 brush. Try this. Apply the foundation on your cheek in 3 or 4 diagonal streaks and then start blending with your 190 brush in the opposite direction. I find it's a very good technique.


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (May 22, 2006)

I apply mine with my Sonia Kashuk foundation brush, it doesn't go on streaky and then i use these little laytex foam sponges from target, tap them into my pressed blot powder and "buff" over my skin to set my foundation and grab any excess.  It works pretty well.


----------



## MACaddict08 (May 24, 2006)

I just got my SFF in the mail today! im so excited. but the only good face brush i have is the 190. What should i do?


----------



## bellaetoile (May 25, 2006)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *betty* 
_The reason your #190 is streaking your Fix Fluid is not because of the foundation but because you need to wash your brush, at least every other day or it will just get too gunky to apply. Plus the brush holds all the oil from your face so after a couple of uses it is taking off product instead of putting it on._

 
i wash my 190 after EVERY use, actually. i know it will get too gunky, especially since i use it for different types of foundation. i just personally don't like how the 190 applies SFF. if anything, i wash my brushes TOO often, since i am religious about keeping them clean.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 27, 2006)

I apply my SFF sometimes with a foundation brush, sometimes with fingers. I am contemplating getting the 187 at the weekend to apply it with, as nothing is quite right yet. 

I think I will probably buy it, as if nothing else, I sometimes want something to just blend everything together with after i've applied foundation and concealer.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Nov 27, 2006)

I apply it with the 190 brush or a damp makeup wedge

Rinse the sponge under the sink, squeeze the extra water out of it and pat it on a towel. It leaves no steaks, it's sheer but it still leaves the coverage you get from the foundation


----------



## kimmy (Nov 27, 2006)

i use Olay Daily Moisture first, then let it all soak into my skin. then i apply my SFF in two streak across each cheek, one down the bridge of the nose, one under the bottom lip and two across the forehead with a flat foundation brush (like the MAC 180, but pretty stiff) then i blend it all together with a triangle shaped sponge...works pretty well for me


----------



## User67 (Nov 27, 2006)

I use the 190 & haven't had any problems. I apply my moisturizer & let it soak in, then I put on my Prep + Prime Skin, dot the SFF on each cheek, nose, forhead & chin. Then I start blending with the 190 brush & make sure to kind of work in sections making sure that each area is blended well before moving on to the next. I have also used my 187 to apply it & also had good results with that, I personally prefer using the 190 to apply my foundation though.


----------



## Kiseki (Nov 28, 2006)

I usually prep the skin with a very light oil-free moisturizer, blot the skin with a kleenex (if I'm really in a hurry) and apply Studio Fix Liquid with an angled sponge (ever so slighty damp for a more sheer finish or dry for more coverage), in areas of dilated pores I usually pat the foundation, unless I do fast circular movements, touching it up in areas that need more coverage.

Very rarely do I apply a brush and I'm not particular fond of it, I use the 192 brush for Studio Tech, but I don't think it would work nicely with Studio Fix Liquid.


----------



## m4dswine (Nov 30, 2006)

See I do have a good foundation brush, but the hassle of using one to apply foundation when I have perfectly good fingers available... I think I might wait a little longer for a 187, I have a similar shaped brush that I can use to blend afterwards. I'm not sure I can afford a 187 right now either!!


----------



## Bootyliciousx (Nov 30, 2006)

I use my fingers


----------



## amoona (Nov 30, 2006)

I use a Sonia Kashuk just like MAC_Pixie04 does. I was too broke to buy a 190 or 187 when I first started wearing foundation. I don't wear it often though, only when I go out and I know I'm gonna be dancing cuz I get really red without foundation when I'm hot.

I just use that brush n then set it with Studio Fix powder. Never noticed streaking ... the brush is super cheap at Target.


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 14, 2009)

*Best way to apply Studio Fix Fluid?*

Hi everyone!

I'm trying the Studio Fix Fluid foundation for the first time, and I wonder what is the best way to apply it for a nice airbrushed finish? I've used Studio Fix powder forever, and I just throw it on with the 187. But every time I go to a MAC Counter, their foundation looks amazing! So I asked, and was told to use Studio Fix Fluid with the Studio Fix powder or MSFN to finish it.

What is the best way to apply it? With the 187, with my fingers, or some other brush or sponge? I haven't used liquid foundation before, but I'm ready to take the plunge! I want that flawless airbrushed look too!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Thanks so much!


----------



## ThePostcardOrg (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

I like using my 109 or my kabuki brush - basically you just need to buff your ass off. For the best airbrushed finish buff a very sheer layer of powder, preferably something mattening


----------



## MelodyAngel (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *ThePostcardOrg* 

 
_I like using my 109 or my kabuki brush - basically you just need to buff your ass off. For the best airbrushed finish buff a very sheer layer of powder, preferably something mattening 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I've heard so many raves on the 109...I might have to get that one! Thanks!


----------



## Fataliya (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

I have a foundation brush (not MAC), but for some reason, I can't get into it. I use my fingers to apply the foundation, and one of my EDM brushes to put on the powder.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

^So do I. I use my fingers to apply foundation since it's much easier for me. I might try the 109 brush sometime soon.


----------



## pdtb050606 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MelodyAngel* 

 
_I've heard so many raves on the 109...I might have to get that one! Thanks!
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Yes the 109 is a MUST for liquid foundation, I love this thing!


----------



## AdlersMommy22 (Jan 14, 2009)

*Re: Best way to apply Studio Fix?*

i use my 190. I never thought about using a kabuki.. thats a good idea. My 190 works wonders.. i just paint it on its fantastic.


----------



## moonlit (Jan 15, 2009)

I use 180 brush and it gives me more coverage than the 187.. 

187 for good skin days

180 buffer brush on days i need a bit of coverage.. 

I put tiny dots of SFF and then use the 187/180


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 15, 2009)

I mix my SFF with a drop of moisturiser and apply with my 187. I used a wet MAC sponge when I didnt have 187 which also worked quite well. Just wondering, if u continue to go over the streaks with ur brush will it blend it out? The other day I saw someone on youtube use Everyday Minerals Flat Head brush to apply SFF and the result was awesome!


----------

